# Holland Grill Roasted Pork Loin



## cookking (Apr 23, 2013)

Sunday evening after cutting grass and doing other yard work I noticed that my wife had taken a pork loin roast out of the freezer and had it in the fridge to thaw. Having seasoned(so to say)a grill my wife's cousin gave me since he was downsizing after moving I was looking to grill something on it. Well other than the homemade Italian sausage I grilled for poboys and a rack of ribs. I decided to season that pork loin and put it on the grill to roast for the next day. 
Well, it came out smelling really good and when done I put it on a sheet of heavy duty foil to cool and then wrapped it up and in the fridge it went until last night. 
Warmed and sliced it for dinner and it was fantastic! Tender and juicy and the seasonings were just right. That being just black pepper, granulated onion and garlic and sea salt and parsley. Very tasty and you just wanted to keep going back for more.
This was the roast right off the grill.




Perfect with a baked sweet potato.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 23, 2013)

That plated picture is another in the Traegernator Hall of Fame!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd eat that!


----------



## dledmo (Apr 23, 2013)

All that is needed is a blood orange and booze drink to go with it!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks good.  I used to run in I the holland grill guy at trade shows when he was just getting going. 

He has done well.


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------

